# Off Topic > Tips and Tutorials >  >  Import and Refresh External Data from a  in Excel 2007

## ExcelTip

1.	Select Data tab -> New Web (in Get External Data Group).
2.	In the Address box of the New Web Query dialog box, type or paste the address of the Internet website. For example, open the site www.nba.com, which includes a standing table of NBAs basketball teams for 2005/6 season. The page address containing the table is: http://www.nba.com/standings/team_record_comparison/conferenceNew_Std_Div.html 
3.	In the dialog box, notice the Web page. Click the small arrows in the upper-left corner of the table to select the data table only.
4.	Click Import.



1.	Select the first cell of the table. (possible: the first cell in the upper-left side of the table)
2.	Select Data tab -> Properties (in Manage Connections Group).
3.	In the External Data Range Properties dialog box, enter the query name in the Name box, check the Save Query definition checkbox.
4.	Set the Refresh every x minutes and click OK.
5.	Check the box Refresh data when opening the file if you want an automatically refreshment.

----------


## Tom Henry

Hi, I'm trying to pull external data from excel file using the query function. After I set all criteria and click finish, the query just clocks.
any suggestions???

----------

